# Debug Eclipse



## motoric18 (22. Dez 2011)

Hallo, habe zum ersten mal debug FUnktion ausgeführt.

Erhalte einige Fehler. Wie geht man den so vor bitte um Hilfe.

ClassLoader.findBootstrapClass(String) line: not available [native method]	
Launcher$ExtClassLoader(ClassLoader).findBootstrapClass0(String) line: not available	
Launcher$ExtClassLoader(ClassLoader).loadClass(String, boolean) line: not available	
Launcher$AppClassLoader(ClassLoader).loadClass(String, boolean) line: not available	
Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(String, boolean) line: not available	
Launcher$AppClassLoader(ClassLoader).loadClass(String) line: not available	
Launcher$AppClassLoader(ClassLoader).loadClassInternal(String) line: not available	

Diese werden mir angezeigt.


----------



## motoric18 (22. Dez 2011)

Also ein Tipp währe nett.


----------



## bygones (22. Dez 2011)

mehr infos waeren nett.... welche IDE zb ?


----------



## maki (22. Dez 2011)

Tipps:
1. Übe dich in Geduld, 44 Minuten ohne Antwort sind kein Grund nachzufragen
2. Wozu willst du den Launcher/Clasloader debuggen??


----------



## motoric18 (22. Dez 2011)

Wollte sehen ob es Fehler gibt. Und habe daher mein Programm debbugt.
Und erhalte Folgende Fehler:
Thread [main] (Suspended (exception ClassNotFoundException))	
	ClassLoader.findBootstrapClass(String) line: not available [native method]	
	Launcher$ExtClassLoader(ClassLoader).findBootstrapClass0(String) line: not available	
	Launcher$ExtClassLoader(ClassLoader).loadClass(String, boolean) line: not available	
	Launcher$AppClassLoader(ClassLoader).loadClass(String, boolean) line: not available	
	Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(String, boolean) line: not available	
	Launcher$AppClassLoader(ClassLoader).loadClass(String) line: not available	
	Launcher$AppClassLoader(ClassLoader).loadClassInternal(String) line: not available	

wie bekomme ich diese weg.


----------



## faetzminator (22. Dez 2011)

Das sind keine Fehler, sondern der Stacktrace. Zeig mal den gesamten Stacktrace der Exception. Oder sag uns zumindest, was nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert.


----------



## bygones (22. Dez 2011)

ich bezweifle dass dein Programm der ClassLoader bzw Launcher ist ?!

anscheinend gabs eine ClassNotFoundException in deinem programm. Poste doch mal die (also nicht debuggen, einfach laufen lassen und exception posten)


----------



## Gast2 (22. Dez 2011)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> mehr infos waeren nett.... welche IDE zb ?



Das hast du schon mal nicht beantwortet ...

Dafüür wiederholst du deinen ersten Post. Sehr Zielführend!



bygones hat gesagt.:


> ich bezweifle dass dein Programm der ClassLoader bzw Launcher ist ?!



Ich bezweifle das auch! Also poste mal deinen Quellcode + die gesamte Konsolenausgabe bei der Ausführung desselbigen. Dann können wir auch helfen.


----------



## motoric18 (22. Dez 2011)

Hallo, es folgendermaßen.
Auf einigen Rechner läuft die Anwendung nicht.
Obwohl andere Anwendungen laufen.

Deswegen dachte ich zu debbugen.

Oder wie kann man Programmfehler noch analysieren.
Verwende eclipse.


----------



## motoric18 (22. Dez 2011)

Auf einigen rechner sag dieser.
could not find the main.???


----------



## hdi (22. Dez 2011)

> Auf einigen rechner sag dieser.
> could not find the main.???



Kenne ich nur von Systemen deren Java-Installation durcheinander ist, zB durch die Installation mehrerer JRE's. Versuch das Programm auf diesen Systemen mal von der Shell zu starten (zB unter Windows die Eingabe-Aufforderung), evtl explizit mit dem -jar Flag. Sofern dein Programm auf mindestens einem System läuft, kann es nicht sein dass du keine main-class hast oder diese falsch in der MANIFEST-Datei angegeben ist.

Zum Debuggen: Du verwirrst uns  Sag uns mal ganz genau, was du tust um zu debuggen. Wo klickst du in Eclipse genau hin? Welche Datei/Projekt ist ausgewählt wenn du debuggst?


----------



## motoric18 (22. Dez 2011)

Also das Problem ist das es auf anderen Rechner nicht läuft.


----------



## motoric18 (22. Dez 2011)

Ich will die jre version ändern und es sag nicht kompatibel with Project. In Run Cofigurations.
habe festgestellt das auf anderen Rechner jre 1.5.. läuft


----------



## maki (22. Dez 2011)

Ist imho eine Fehlbedienung der IDE, sehe keinen hinweis auf eine erstellte jar, es geht wohl um ein projekt dass nicht bei jedem in der IDE läuft weil das Projekt nciht richtig konfiguriert ist.

Da hilft kein Debugger


----------



## motoric18 (22. Dez 2011)

Bei umstellung sagt eclipse 
 JRE not compatible with project .class file compatibility: 1.6. Aber ich wähle 1.5 aus.
Wo kann ich das genau festlagen????


----------



## hdi (22. Dez 2011)

Ok, also das Debugging kannst du vergessen. Wie der Name sagt geht es dabei nur darum Bugs im Programm aufzuspüren. Ein Bug ist immer ein Laufzeitfehler, d.h. er tritt auf während das Programm läuft. Wenn es gar nicht erst startet, gibt es entweder einen Compile-Error - was aber da es zumindest bei dir/auf manchen Rechnern läuft hier wohl nicht der Fall sein wird - oder ein Problem mit dem JRE auf dem jeweiligen System.



> Ich will die jre version ändern und es sag nicht kompatibel with Project. In Run Cofigurations.
> habe festgestellt das auf anderen Rechner jre 1.5.. läuft


Du musst den Compiler ändenr, nicht das JRE. Rechtsklick auf Project -> Build Path. Alternativ musst du halt auf dem System wo du das Programm starten willst sicherstellen dass eine passende JRE-Installation vorliegt. Also entweder das JRE updaten auf Java 6 oder 7, oder eben im Build Path den Compiler für dein Projekt ändern. In diesem Fall kannst du natürlich keine Features oder API-Teile mehr im Code verwenden, die es unter 1.5 noch nicht gab.


----------



## motoric18 (22. Dez 2011)

entschuldige die blöde Frage.
Wie gehe ich den in eclipse voran ???


----------



## hdi (22. Dez 2011)

Rechtsklick auf Projekt -> Build Path -> Configure Build Path

Unter Librariers wirst du wohl Java 6 oder 7 haben. Lösch den Eintrag. Dann füge eine andere JRE Version ein:

Add Library -> System Library -> Ordner wählen, in dem Java 5 installiert ist (Das musst du natürlich erstmal machen).

Danach den Dialog schließen, wieder REchtsklick auf Projekt -> Properties -> Java Compiler
Eventuell dort nochmal explizit Java 1.5 einstellen


----------

